# Solved: network connections is empty



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Windows XP Home SP1

During the process of removing spyware, I lost my internet connections, high speed, ethernet 

steps taken: 
admin tools > services >" network connections " is not started, & set to manual. I tried to start it, resulting in "could not start the network connections service" 
Error 5: access is denied 

investigation reveals network connections applet is blank , so I tried: 
regsvr32 netshell.dll >> succeeded 
regsvr32 netcfgx.dll >> succeeded
regsvr32 netman.dll results in "LoadLibrary Failed" "access is denied". 

Your suggestions are appreciated. 

B123


----------



## stellir (Feb 27, 2004)

Well if your restore is still intact you could reset to an earlier time. Of course you will have the spyware problem to deal with again.


----------



## JohnJ (Apr 25, 2001)

What if you run Network Setup Wizard? 
or
LSP fix to repair your winsock entries?

I assume you got rid of all spyware and/or viruses. If you know the name of the spyware you had, I'd google it and see if there are specific procedures to remove it and restore network connections.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I disabled system restore as part of the virus / spyware removal.

The network setup wizard failed. Yes, I rebooted.

Winsockfix & LSPFix failed.

I may need to follow the steps in:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;329441 OR

http://www.jsifaq.com/subg/tip3100/rh3147.htm OR

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;269019 OR

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;329050 OR

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/892350 OR

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;817571&Product=winxp OR

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=811259

Or maybe I'll get lucky.

B123


----------



## JohnJ (Apr 25, 2001)

Best I can tell is that you've already tried your 2nd, 5th, and 7th link. The 3rd and 4th link is for Win 2000 not XP. That leaves the 1st one and the 6th one, and you've tried part of the 6th one already.

Have you tried removing and reinstalling TCP/IP?


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

JJ: 
Please provide a link for your suggestion. 

Thanks. 

B123


----------



## JohnJ (Apr 25, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;329441
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;817571&Product=winxp
(same two you had previously posted) Reinstalling TCP/IP is mentioned in method #1 in the 2nd link.

I've had some computers not respond to any of the above. I eventually ended up removing the NIC physically as well as removing it from device manager. Let the computer boot up once or twice. Then reinstall the NIC and the appropriate drivers.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

JohnJ: 
Thanks. 

After removing the virus infected & spyware infested files, the "network connections" applet returned to normal. 

Please close this thread as resolved. 

B123


----------

